# First snapper of 2010 for Huntress



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Went out with a buddy for a few hours of wreck fishing on Monday. It was a gorgeousday, warm sun, cool water and as smooth as it ever gets out there. We caught sm grouper, huge bull reds and of course a billion red snapper. It was good for the soul to stay bowed up non stop, even if they all had to go backafter this winter. This was my first time jigging on a wreck, loved it! Can't wait to do it again! Thank God summer is BACK!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Always hurts to have to release those endangered snappers..nice pic's great report.


----------



## viet90tt (Jul 23, 2009)

Man monday was a beautiful day, where did you guys fish? i love it when you swing a left out of pensacola bay towards the pass and see nothing but silk like water..


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Yes it is. They are magnificent fish. I never get used to the shimmeringcolor and the details of the scales and thetransparent fins. They taste pretty nice too =) It pains me to have to cut into them and not just because their scales are like armor.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

I cant wait to shoot one, but I might kill the last one out their:banghead


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go!!! Nice fish for sure.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Have you been cobia fishing yet?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Not really, I've gone out a time or two with friends that had little intention of getting their butts kicked in the tower all day so we gave up. I think I saw one on Monday, could have been a shark, I didn't get a good look. I've only been on drive the boat duty when I have gone. I've got the eye for it but not the boat or crew.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *GROUPER321 (4/7/2010)*I cant wait to shoot one, but I might kill the last one out their:banghead


Yep, I'm certain that we would never see another red snapper if you did that........oh wait we're being serious :doh They're becoming like a plague.........A very good plague!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice as usual. thanks for posting. and next time dont forget the spf45!!! you're too young to be have your skin roorint.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

You need to put some screen on them arms!! Im all about gettin a tan but that looks not so good:letsdrink

Nice fish!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *freespool50 (4/7/2010)*very nice as usual. thanks for posting. and next time dont forget the spf45!!! you're too young to be have your skin roorint.


*Nice fish Steph , but I'm with this guy, put on some sunscreen.You don't want to look like me and my crusty brother when you get older.:letsdrink*


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Don't worry guys I wasn't very burnt, more red from fighting that fish on fairly lite tackle than sun burnt. I had 55 on. Just got a little pink. My winter white is sensitive =)


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to see a report from you again, congrats on the catch.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Let me know when you want to go!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

> *TURTLE (4/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *freespool50 (4/7/2010)*very nice as usual. thanks for posting. and next time dont forget the spf45!!! you're too young to be have your skin roorint.
> ...


I HAD sunscreen on! And your brother is not crusty! I take good care of my skin for the most part.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice report. It is hard to turn those snappers loose...they seem to be everywhere now.


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!</p>


----------

